

Ideas, where do they come from? - vlekkie

Are there any resources on the net where people post ideas for software?<p>Together with a friend we have over 10 years of software development and business experience. We can not however come up with a problem to tackle.<p>We are not doing this to get rich, we don't even want to create a company we just want to build something that people find useful and maybe say thanks ;)<p>Any ideas?
======
skarayan
Paul Graham posted a list of projects that they would be interested in
funding, I would start there. I don't have the link, but maybe someone else
can post it.

Problems are everywhere, it just takes a good understanding to tackle the
issues.

------
dcpdx
PG's thoughts on the matter: <http://www.paulgraham.com/ideas.html>

